# hacer / deshacer la cama



## chuyujingtai

Hola todos,

Mi pregunta es como indica el tìtulo. Gracias de antemano.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Hola, Chuyu.

La cama se hace después de haberse levantado y haberse aireado la habitación. Se deshace antes de irse a dormir, para poder meterse entre las sábanas.

Salvo en casos excepcionales (gente con horarios poco comunes), la cama se hace pronto por la mañana y se deshace por la noche, antes de acostarse.

Luego hay gente que siempre la tiene deshecha, pero eso ya es otra historia...


----------



## Bronte

Hola:
"Deshacer la cama" es sinónima de "abrir la cama", ambas usadas corrientemente, creo.
Saludos.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Bronte said:


> Hola:
> "Deshacer la cama" es sinónima de "abrir la cama", ambas usadas corrientemente, creo.
> Saludos.


 
¿_Abrir la cama_? No digo que no esté bien, ni mucho menos , pero yo no lo había oído jamás .


----------



## lamartus

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> ¿_Abrir la cama_? No digo que no esté bien, ni mucho menos , pero yo no lo había oído jamás .



En casa de mi santo, a la hora de la siesta, la abuela siempre se empeña en "abrirte una cama" para que duermas un rato. 

¡Qué gusto da tenerte por acá de nuevo, Tradu!

Saludos.


----------



## krolaina

lamartus said:


> En casa de mi santo, a la hora de la siesta, la abuela siempre se empeña en "abrirte una cama" para que duermas un rato.


 
Martita, pero supongo que será la típica cama incorporada a un sofá...o sofá-cama, como prefieras... eso es lo único que se abre que yo sepa... 

Hacer la cama (poner sábanas...o nórdicos, colchas, lo que sea); deshacer la cama (quitar sábanas... o dejarlas hechas un asco si te mueves mucho por la noche. Y no penséis mal, que ya os veo).


----------



## Berenguer

Bueno, pues secundo la moción del "abrir la cama". De hecho en algunos hoteles "finos" te abren la cama cuando ya va a anochecer (por ejemplo, aprovechando mientras cenas). 
Y bueno, efectivamente, la diferencia entre hacer y deshacer la cama es precisamente esa (y luego está la versión intermedia que es la de estirar la cama...que no es hacerla, pero vamos, es hacer que parezca hecha).
Un saludo.

PD: Tradu, bienvenida, y ojalá que todo el mundo hiciera eso precisamente, ventilar la cama y levantarla por completo...que hay muchos que simplemente lo hacen en plan oculta-suegra.


----------



## horusankh

Hola:

Yo nunca había oído eso de "abrir la cama", pero me gusta, no sé, tal vez porque me suena exótico. Reflexionando un poquito, creo que tiene lógica.

Por acá eso de "hacer la cama" se dice, pero es un poco elegante, coloquialmente se dice más frecuentemente "tender la cama" (y significa normalmente quitar todo de encima y ventilarla). 

Saludos.


----------



## bb008

horusankh said:


> Hola:
> 
> Yo nunca había oído eso de "abrir la cama", pero me gusta, no sé, tal vez porque me suena exótico. Reflexionando un poquito, creo que tiene lógica.
> 
> Por acá eso de "hacer la cama" se dice, pero es un poco elegante, coloquialmente se dice más frecuentemente "tender la cama" (y significa normalmente quitar todo de encima y ventilarla).
> 
> Saludos.


 
Como Indica horusank en Venezuela generalmente se dice Tender la cama o Tiende la Cama, en el caso que alguien te mande hacerlo, es dejarla lista para volver a dormir en la noche. 

Deshacer la cama, tampoco es muy frecuente, la deshace por supuesto cuando duermes, por supuesto cuando te levantas en la mañana la arreglas o la tiendes, es como un círculo vicioso.


----------



## lamartus

krolaina said:


> Martita, pero supongo que será la típica cama incorporada a un sofá...o sofá-cama, como prefieras... eso es lo único que se abre que yo sepa...



Pues no, Kroli. Realmente es a los únicos que se lo oí pero el protocolo es el siguiente: se retira la colcha (generalmente decorativa) y se dobla cuidadosamente para que no se arrugue, se saca el embozo y se coloca la parte de arriba de la sábana sobre la manta (por ejemplo) y se dobla un pico dejando entrever la sábana bajera como invitándote a entrar. Eso es abrir la cama para ellos. De hecho, minutos antes de acostarse dicen: "voy a abrir la cama". Entonces realizan todo ese proceso pero no se acuestan inmediatamente, esperan aún unos minutos realizando distintas actividades o por ejemplo lo hacen en el último intermedio de lo que estén viendo en la tele.

Es un curioso hábito que siempre me ha sorprendido porque aquí _mimenda _se acuesta tal cual la pille .

Saludos.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

En El Salvador no decimos "*hacer la cama*" sino "*arreglar la cama*". En cuanto a "deshacer", lo que diríamos, en todo caso, sería "desarreglar la cama".

Por cierto, tenemos la expresión coloquial "*hacer la camita*", para referirnos a una intriga, a una jugada sucia. Ejemplo: "Mi asistente me hizo la camita para quedarse con mi puesto".

Saludos,


----------



## Tige

Hola foro!
Cuando he leído el título del hilo he pensado en "hacerle la cama" a alguien como intentar fastidiarle. Siempre me ha resultado confusa esa expresión porque a veces también creo haber leído lo contrario: "hacer la cama" en el sentido de facilitar las cosas. ¿Cual de los dos significados es el correcto?

Respecto al tema de "abrirla", mi madre me contaba que en las casas de gente rica, las criadas tenían que abrirles la cama a los señores al atardecer... A ella le hacía gracia pensar que eran tan inútiles que no se podían meter en la cama solitos!! 

Saludos!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Tige said:


> Respecto al tema de "abrirla", mi madre me contaba que en las casas de gente rica, las criadas tenían que abrirles la cama a los señores al atardecer... A ella le hacía gracia pensar que eran tan inútiles que no se podían meter en la cama solitos!!


 
¡Lo que comentaba nuestro Beren! Yo jamás lo había oído. 

Pronto va a ser la hora de acostarse y no voy a encontrarme la cama abierta... Me la voy a tener que deshacer, como siempre


----------



## Aviador

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> ...Salvo en casos excepcionales (gente con horarios poco comunes), la cama se hace pronto por la mañana y se deshace por la noche, antes de acostarse...



Hola.

En Chile, _hacer la cama_ es poner todas las partes en su lugar después de haberla _deshecho_ al dormir en ella (especialmente si ha quedado muy _deshecha_ a causa de una noche de gran desborde pasional ).
_Deshacer la cama_, por lo tanto, no tiene aquí el significado apuntado por TraductoraPobleSec. Tampoco he oído eso de _abrir la cama_, pero puede que sea sólo porque nunca tuve a alguien que me la _abriera_ antes de acostarme .

Por otra parte, aquí existe el término _hacer la cama_ con el significado de buscar por todos los medios, incluso inventando falsedades, que despidan a un colega del trabajo para ocupar su puesto. ¡Qué canallada !:

- _Sí, lo echaron, pero creo que fue Juan el que le _hizo la cama.

Saludos.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá usamos tender/arreglar/hecer la cama; por la noche la abrimos antes de meternos en ella; ya adentro, yo soy de los que la deshacen, pues no me gusta que la sábana superior esté metida entre el colchón y el box (box spring, que no sé cómo le llamen en otros lugares). Se imaginarán cómo amanece: por eso yo hago la cama una vez a la semana, cuando cambio de sábanas (a menos que ocurra un imprevisto, como que se me caiga encima de la cama una jarra de agua de jamaica).


----------



## Aviador

Oye, Toño, explícame eso de _agua de Jamaica_, por favor.

Saludos


----------



## Pola_de_Kennedy

*Nueva Pregunta*
*Hilos Unidos*​ 
Hola, quisiera saber si esta bien usar esta expresión para referirse al acto de estirar y acomodar las cobijas de la cama después que se ha dormido en ella.
Es decir, sé lo que significa y queria utlizarla, pero despues pensé en que quizás no se entienda mucho,
Bueno por lo menos acá en Chile así le dice todo el mundo.
ustedes , como le dicen?


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Si aquí en España se utiliza dicha expresión para el conjunto de labores que implican dejar la cama convenientemente arreglada para que alguien pueda hacer uso de la misma ulteriormente.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Al menos aquí se dice igual: hacer o tender la cama.
Hay un sentido figurado de "hacer la cama" que es tenderle a alguien una trampa, pero eso es harina de otro costal.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

En México sería tender la cama.


----------



## azulmaría

Acá en Argentina también decimos _hacer la cama_.


----------



## Naticruz

Hacer la cama se dice en España.
Tender la cama se utiliza en Argentina, Colombia, Costa Rica, México, Perú, Uruguay, Venezuela.
 
Fuente: DUE de María Moliner
Saludos


----------



## Pinairun

La expresión "hacer la cama" a alguien, además de su significado literal de colocar las sábanas y mantas bien arregladas en una cama, tiene el de hacerle una jugarreta a alguien con el fin de provocarle daño.

_Que tenga cuidado Fulanito porque tiene quien le está haciendo la cama en el trabajo._

Saludos


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Naticruz said:


> Hacer la cama se dice en España.
> *Tender la cama* se utiliza en *Argentina*, Colombia, Costa Rica, México, Perú, Uruguay, Venezuela.
> 
> Fuente: DUE de María Moliner
> Saludos


 
Azul María al parecer no está tan de acuerdo.


----------



## Naticruz

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Azul María al parecer no está tan de acuerdo.


Es natural. Posiblemente otros no lo estarán.  
Un saludo


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Naticruz said:


> Hacer la cama se dice en España.
> Tender la cama se utiliza en Argentina, Colombia, Costa Rica, México, Perú, Uruguay, Venezuela.
> 
> Fuente: DUE de María Moliner
> Saludos


Hola, Nati: 
Te aseguro que esta vez, quien sea que esté hoy en día a cargo del diccionario de María Moliner da una información de uso algo errada. En Uruguay se dice de ambas formas indistintamente. Y como hace notar Miguelillo 87, en Argentina también.
Saludos


----------



## Naticruz

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Hola, Nati:
> Te aseguro que esta vez, quien sea que esté hoy en día a cargo del diccionario de María Moliner da una información de uso algo errada. En Uruguay se dice de ambas formas indistintamente. Y como hace notar Miguelillo 87, en Argentina también.
> Saludos


Hola, Adolfo:
 
Aunque puedas tener razón, y por supuesto la tienes, creo que ese no es un pormenor de capital importancia para la cuestión en aprecio. A mí me ha parecido un buen indicador para Pola y por eso, y nada más, lo he introducido en el foro.
 
A vosotros, los hablantes del idioma, os cabe la palabra de la experiencia.
 
Un saludo cordial.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

P.D Nati espero no estés tomando esto como un ataque, sólo hacemos referencia de que el diccionario está un poco errado en ese dato, tal vez antes sí era común. Esto para hacer un poco más verídica y exacta la consulta, nada contra ti.

De hehco es un placer tenerte en los foros, además que valor meterte a un foro donde no eres nativa, yo nunca me meto al de English Only o Français seulement. ¡Bravo por tu valentia!...y conocimientos claro está!!!


----------



## woman2010

tender la cama está mejor. Hacer la cama es más como construirla.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá se usan las dos, aunque hacer la cama pueda tener por lo menos tres significados:

1.- Construir la cama.
2.- Tender la cama.
3.- Ponerle una trampa a alguien.


----------



## elmg

Hola

Toda mi vida he dicho 'hacer la cama'. Es cierto lo que dice ToñoTorreón que también se utiliza para hablar de ponerle una trampa a alguien, pero siempre el contexto es distinto. "A Juan lo echaron del trabajo, todo fue culpa de sus compañeros, le hicieron una cama" --> Aquí no tendría sentido la idea de los compañeros de Juan yendo a su casa a ordenarle la habitación. 

Ja... Me pareció genial este hilo, muy divertido. Saludos foreros, que estén bien.


----------



## Naticruz

Miguelillo 87 said:


> P.D Nati espero no estés tomando esto como un ataque


 
Descuida, Miguellito, que tus preocupaciones no tienen fundamento. Se te he dado esa impresión te pido disculpa. 
 
Es justo por no ser nativa del idioma español y porque estoy muy empeñada en perfeccionarlo, que ando en este foro, para mí el más indicado. Aquí aprendo de vosotros y también comparto, alguna que otra vez, algo del  mucho material didáctico que tengo. Además el foro es muy divertido ¿y qué hay mejor que aprender riendo? 
 
Muchas gracias por tus simpáticas palabras de aprecio.
 
PD:— La corrección de mi escritura es para mí muy importante, por eso, siempre que oportuno no te cortes, hazla por favor. Gracias


----------



## Miguelillo 87

ToñoTorreón said:


> 3.- Ponerle una trampa a alguien.


 
Es la primera vez que lo escuchó con esta asepción ¿Es muy común en el norte?


----------



## Janis Joplin

En este Norte no la he oído, ni siquiera a gente que viene de otros lados.  

Parece que hay que tener cuidado si alguien dice que quiere hacernos la cama.


----------



## Alma Shofner

En Sonora se usa decir hacer, tender o arreglar la cama. Lo opuesto sería deshacer, destender y desarreglarla.

Saludos


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Alma Shofner said:


> En Sonora se usa decir hacer, tender o arreglar la cama. Lo opuesto sería deshacer, destender y desarreglarla.
> 
> Saludos


 
Pero también con el sentido de ¿Ponerle una trampa a alguien?


----------

